# 2008 Jetta How to reset tire pressure warning



## ttnguyen23 (May 27, 2008)

Hi
We have 2008 Jetta. One of the front driver side tire had a nail and it shown the warning flat tire on the instrument. After the tire has been repair but the warning light is still there.
Does any one know how the reset the warning.

Thanks


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: 2008 Jetta How to reset tire pressure warning (ttnguyen23)*

refill every tire to about 45psi. How much mine is. Just because it was repaired doesnt mean they filled it up. Or that another tire isnt low too. So just do that and see if that fixes anything. QT has free air pumps if you dont have the equipment to do it yourself.


----------



## ttnguyen23 (May 27, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Jetta How to reset tire pressure warning (Jettakid18)*

Is it the 45 Lbs is listed on your driver side door tag?


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: 2008 Jetta How to reset tire pressure warning (ttnguyen23)*

What do you mean? If your wondering what your psi should but it is usually stamped on the fine print on the tire. Just read the print on the side of your tire. Should tell you. If you have factory tires, i believe it is 45psi


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

I think I read somewhere that it resets itself after driving a few times when things are okay.


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (Jon1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_I think I read somewhere that it resets itself after driving a few times when things are okay.

Mine reset itself right after refilling. I had a nail in two of mine last week. After i got it repaired the light was still there so i checked the pressure and they didn't refill it. Once i did, it was gone right away. So idk. That is just from my experience.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Jetta How to reset tire pressure warning (Jettakid18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettakid18* »_What do you mean? If your wondering what your psi should but it is usually stamped on the fine print on the tire. Just read the print on the side of your tire. Should tell you. If you have factory tires, i believe it is 45psi

You don't get your recommended psi level from your tire, you get it from the sticker you see when you open up your driver side door.


_Modified by MKVJET08 at 7:54 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Correct, your tire is going to show you the MAX safe PSI not the suggested psi. On our cars get that from the door jam area.
Make sure your tires have at least 34 PSI and then go on a drive. You have to go over a certain speed, for a certain amount of time. 
I just put on a new set of wheels. When I got them they had really bald tires, but I wanted to test the TPMS. I threw the wheels on, drove around - TPMS light came on. Tires had about 32psi. I put them all at 34-35psi, then drove around. I drove for about 5 miles @ 40-50mph, then once I came to a complete stop - light went out.


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

I had a flat and once the tire was aired up over 30, the TPMS went away.
And the number on the tires is half the exploding pressure...


----------



## ttnguyen23 (May 27, 2008)

I rechecked again all the tires and a spare.
I found the spare was 20 lbs. Put in 32 lbs and the problem is solved.
Thanks for all of your comments.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (ttnguyen23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ttnguyen23* »_I rechecked again all the tires and a spare.
I found the spare was 20 lbs. Put in 32 lbs and the problem is solved.
Thanks for all of your comments.









The car doesn't recognize the spare unless it's installed on the car


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

TPMS are only active if the tire has been spinning for a bit. Thus the spare isn't active. That said...
I had my Goals off the car with VMR's w/o sensors, installed for a day and the warning never went on...


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

I thought the spare was active. It notes in your owners manual that having low pressure in the spare can cause the light to come on, too.
- Jeremy.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (jtrujillo86)*

This makes sense to me because each sensor is a small radio transmitter. The car doesn't know if the spare is mounted or not. Nor should it care if the wheel is rotating or not, relating to TPMS.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Jetta How to reset tire pressure warning (ttnguyen23)*

mine reset as soon as i put air in the tires...


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: 2008 Jetta How to reset tire pressure warning (kungfoojesus)*

the spare is active at all times even in the trunk also tires should only me at about 32-35 psi 45 is way to much. big cars like audi a8's dont even run that much.


----------

